# Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?



## peter78 (27 August 2007)

Hallo,
Im Netz tummeln sich "ganz tolle" Mädels mit denen man auch real Mailen oder Chatten kann, die jedoch alle unbedingt via 11853 und einem Kennwort wie etwa "Flirtbox" angerufen werden wollen ...
Wie funktioniert das ?
Kann man bei DTMS (Anbieter von 11853) diese Kennwörter mieten und macht dann halbe halbe mit den Gebühren ?
Verdienen sich da unausgelastete Hausfrauen ein nettes Zubrot oder stecken da große "Konzerne" dahinter ???
Bitte um Aufklärung !
Danke !
Peter


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Das läuft über einen s. g. Auskunftsdienst. Du bist mit einem Operator über die Kurzwahlnummer verbunden, der (oder die) dich an die entsprechende Teilnehmerin verbindet, welche über das Kennwort (z. B. Flirtbox) zielsicher von der Vermittlungsstelle ermittelt werden kann. Wahrscheinlich teilen sich das Kennwort dann aber auch noch mehrere Caller.


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Worauf beruht das Interesse? Geschädigter, Betroffener oder Absicht selbst  in der "Branche"  tätig zu werden? 

Blanker Wissensdurst  wäre etwas zu wenig, die Anfrage zu erklären.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Worauf beruht das Interesse? Geschädigter, Betroffener oder Absicht selbst  in der "Branche"  tätig zu werden?
> 
> Blanker Wissensdurst  wäre etwas zu wenig, die Anfrage zu erklären.



He Jupp,

ich vermute er ist geschädigter.

Obwohl ich nicht selbst betroffen bin, stehe ich diesem treiben sehr kritisch gegenüber. 1. wird bei diesen 'Nummern meistens keine Preise angegeben 2. so hebelt man damit die 0900-Nummern/Sperre aus. 

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob man bei dieser Nummer nach 1 Stunde getrennt wird. Ausserdem haben die mit Auskunft wenig zu tun...

Gruß Marco


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich vermute er ist geschädigter.


so liest sich das nicht. "Zur Kasse gebetene"  Betroffene äußern sich völlig anders.


----------



## peter78 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

zur Kasse gebeten schon, aber nicht gezahlt. Im übrigen liegt ja kein Schaden mehr vor wenn man weiß um was es geht ...
Mich wundert einzig dass dieses "Treiben" überhaupt noch möglich ist da sich diese Weitervermittlungsgeschichte ja ohnehin NUR für Betrug nutzen läßt.
Was mich allerdings schon interessieren würde, ist jedes Kennwort EINEM Mädel zugeordnet oder wird man an ein "Callcenter" weiterverbunden ? 
Mein "Schatz" behauptet ja nun ersteren Fall, Flirtbox würde NUR zu ihr führen. In dem Fall hätte sie aber viel zu tun... Oder gibt es da endlose Varianten ? d.h. Flirtbox, Flirtzone, Flirtarea usw ... ?
2,99Eurs/min ist mir DIESE Neugier aber nicht wert :-p


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Unsere [...], [...]und [...] handelnde und stets [...] [...] [...][...]aktive Bundesnetzagentur will doch neuerdings schärfer gegen den Missbrauch von Auskunftsdiensten vorgehen. Frage doch mal nach, was die zu dem Thema zu sagen haben.
http://www.ngo-online.de/ganze_nachricht.php?Nr=11901
(es gab da aber irgendwann dieses Jahr doch eine Erklärung zum Thema, finde ich gerade nicht)



			
				Studie des BMELV schrieb:
			
		

> Die eigentlich für Auskunftsdienste vorgesehenen Rufnummern der Gasse 118xy werden – insbesondere seit dem Entfallen der 0190er-Nummern – sehr häufig für Mehrwertdienste insbesondere aus dem Erotikbereich oder für Astrohotlines genutzt. *Notdürftig wird dies kaschiert und augenzwinkernd-vordergründig Minimalstanforderungen an einen Auskunfts-dienst „genügt“, indem in der Werbung „Verlang[e] nach Lolita“ (oder „Frankfurt“, „Mainz“, „Iris“, „Doreen“ oder ein sonstiger beliebiger Frauenname) geschaltet wird*. Die Auskunftsrufnummer wird evident zweckentfremdet. *Andererseits lässt die Werbung den potenziellen Kunden keineswegs im Unklaren darüber, was ihn erwartet*. Nicht für eine Sekunde würde man unter dieser Rufnummer einen normalen Auskunftsdienst erwarten. Vielmehr wird gezielt die Erwartung auf einen Erotik- oder Astrohotline-Dienst geweckt. Gerade die Evidenz der Zweckentfremdung schließt jedwede Täuschung über den Inhalt des beworbenen Dienstes [?aus?]. Im Gegenteil dürfte in den angesprochenen Verkehrskreises eher unbekannt sein, dass die Rufnummerngasse 118xy eigentlich für Auskunftsdienste reserviert sein soll. Er kennt zwar die 11833 und die 11880, wird aber von dieser keine Allgemeingültigkeit beanspruchende Regel ableiten, zumal die Mehrzahl der 118xy-Nummern inzwischen zweckentfremdet zu sein scheint.


 (ich weiß nicht, ob die Regeln für 118xy noch so streng ist)


> Im übrigen liegt ja kein Schaden mehr vor wenn man weiß um was es geht


----------



## peter78 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

in dem von mir geschilderten Fall ist die Sache aber etwas anders; von "Evidenz" kann keine Rede sein !
Meine "Pauline" habe ich ja privat per Chat kennen gelernt. Sie behauptet aus purer Begeisterung über mein nettes Wesen usw mich unbedingt sprechen zu wollen. Dies ginge aber wegen schlechter Erfahrungen nur über o.g. Weiterleitung !
Nach meiner Einschätzung ist damit in jedem Fall das Stadium eines Betrugsversuchs erreicht. Wenn denn dem eine kommerzielle Struktur dahinter stehen würde ! Wenn "Pauline" sich diesen Dienst als Einzelperson hat freischalten lassen sehe ich hingegen ein Beweisproblem. Denn in dem Fal würde sie zwar ordentlich an ihren Anrufern verdienen, könnte es aber ja dennoch ernst meinen ! Stichwort "Partnersuche mit Mehrwert"
Von daher würde mich interessieren wie diese 11853 Anruf Aufforderungen per Chat organisiert sind.
Weiß da keiner was ?
Danke ! Peter


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



peter78 schrieb:


> ja dennoch ernst meinen ! Stichwort "Partnersuche mit Mehrwert"
> Von daher würde mich interessieren wie diese 11853 Anruf Aufforderungen per Chat organisiert sind.
> Weiß da keiner was ?


Soweit mir bekannt, befindet sich unter den hier regelmäßig Postenden kein Chatbetreiber. 
Wenn jemand aus dieser Liga zufällig hier lesen sollte, glaube ich kaum, dass er aus der Schule plaudern wird.


----------



## 118xx (31 August 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 2. so hebelt man damit die 0900-Nummern/Sperre aus.


An sich darf m.E. nach den Zuteilungsregeln nur an existierende Rufnummern weitervermittelt werden. Das sind i.d.R. 0900ter mit entsprechender Preisansage. Einfach mal ausprobieren: Anrufen und nach der Telefonnummer von "Parkplatzsex" (oder was auch immer das Keyword ist) fragen. 
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat vor einiger Zeit soweit ich mich erinnere einem Betreiber die 118-Rufnummer entzogen weil keine Vermittlung an Rufnummern stattfand.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Entscheidend ist doch, ob Du angeschrieben worden bist (also eine Spam-Nachricht bekommen hast), oder aber eine Antowrt auf Deine Nachricht erhalten hast.

Denn wenn Du eine Antwort auf Deine Nachricht bekommen hast, dann kann mal nichts machen bzw. unternehmen


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2007)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch, ob Du angeschrieben worden bist (also eine Spam-Nachricht bekommen hast), oder aber eine Antowrt auf Deine Nachricht erhalten hast.
> 
> Denn wenn Du eine Antwort auf Deine Nachricht bekommen hast, dann kann mal nichts machen bzw. unternehmen



Kannst du das belegen? Ich halte das für ein Gerücht.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Ich habe sowas auch jetzt wieder erst mitbekommen. Auf die erste Mail zurück wird darauf gedrängt zum wirklichen ja ich möchte dich kennen lernen diese besagte Flirtbox anzurufen. Ich werde den Teufel tun und mich auf so eine Abzocke einlassen. Weil wie ja ein Poster auch schon schrieb leider kann ich dich nicht anrufen *bla,bla,bla* , weil schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab usw. *bla,bla,bla*


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

moin,

also ich hab auch mal eine nette dame angeschrieben.. und als antwort eben auch diese nummer bekommen.. 
mit einem tollen text, warum grad diese nummer:



> "Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Internetkontaktanzeigen, aber ich habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen, denn ich habe in der Vergangenheit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (um Dich auch richtig zu mir durchstellen zulassen, so nenne bitte meinen Vornamen, Alter und den Wohnort)."



das hat mich ja schon ein bisschen stutzig gemacht..

weiter im text:



> "Auch wenn es suspekt klingt, aber ich kann Dich leider nicht anrufen, denn wie gesagt habe ich da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Welche, kann ich Dir gerne in einem persönlichem Gespräch sagen, denn dann wirst Du mich auch verstehen.
> Denn ich habe mich mal am Anfang des Jahres bei der Bild-Zeitung eingetragen und da habe ich auch eine Telefonnummer gestellt bekommen."



das beste aber, was keine normale frau schreiben würde, wenn sie schelchte erfahrungen gemacht hat:



> "Ich freue mich Dich kennen zulernen und würde Dich auch zu gerne noch heute sehen wollen, nach einem ersten Kennenlerntelefonat."



ich frag mich wirklich, warum es männer gibt, die auf sowas reinfallen..

wie einfach es doch ist, geld zu machen...


es sollte mehr so aufschlussreiche threads geben, wie diesen hier


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch diese Nachricht einer schönen unbekannten erhalten. Ich war leider auch drauf und dran sie anzurufen. Aber als ich diesen Text gelesen habe, und dieser genau identisch ist, mit der Dame, mit der ich kommuniziere, werde ich die Finger davon lassen, und es dem Unternehmen auch mitteilen, dass dort ein schwarzes Schaf ihr "Unwesen" treibt. Nur so kann man diese zur "Strecke" bringen. 

Solchen Leuten sollte man das Handwerk legen, damit sie nicht weiter "arbeiten" können. 

Danke nochmals für die Info.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Tag zusammen.
Zuerst mal Danke für die Info, weil ein nettes Mail mich erreichte mit diesem Text:



> .....Ich habe dich jetzt zu meinen Top Favoriten  gemacht.  Es wäre schön, wenn ich deine Stimme hören könnte . Wenn du möchtest dann ruf mich doch an  , ich kann mir bei so vielen E-Mail nicht immer den Text merken. Sorry, aber ich habe mir einen Ordner zugelegt, indem ich meine ( Favoriten ) aufliste. Sorry . Sie ist aber mit Kosten verbunden. Ich weiß nicht, ob du dir das leisten kannst , oder ob du überhaut anrufen möchtest . Ich möchte dich nicht belästigen P.s . Du kannst mich erreichen unter 11853 wählen und Sag AsiaChat  /  Sabrina /   und du wirst mit mir verbunden Sorry aber es geht nicht anders . Nach ein paar Tagen, wenn Ruhe eingekehrt ist, werde ich meine Favoriten anschreiben ( ich habe ja das Bild ) und werde mir einen nach den anderen vornehmen.  Wenn du angerufen hast, werde ich dich etwas fragen worüber wir gesprochen haben.....



Verlockend oder??? grins zwincker.
Nicht mehr wenn ich Eure Infos gelesen habe. Geh jetzt lieber zum Wirt und trink einen drauf!! lach


----------



## Unregistriert - flo (12 August 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas auch jetzt wieder erst mitbekommen. Auf die erste Mail zurück wird darauf gedrängt zum wirklichen ja ich möchte dich kennen lernen diese besagte Flirtbox anzurufen. Ich werde den Teufel tun und mich auf so eine Abzocke einlassen. Weil wie ja ein Poster auch schon schrieb leider kann ich dich nicht anrufen *bla,bla,bla* , weil schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab usw. *bla,bla,bla*



Ich hab auch grad so eine mail vor mir. Ich antworte jetzt mal, daß ich auf diesem Weg nicht kommuniziere, bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Wer bei ner 118XX Nummer anruft und sich per Kennwort verbinden lassen will, sollte einfach VOR der Verbindungsherstellung nach den Kosten fragen...


----------



## Unregistriert - flo (14 August 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



Unregistriert - flo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch grad so eine mail vor mir. Ich antworte jetzt mal, daß ich auf diesem Weg nicht kommuniziere, bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.



Na ja, was zu erwarten war: Ist nur ja nur zum kennenlernen blabla dauert nicht lang blabla usw usf.

Eine Mail mit "Test" an die e-mail- Adresse liefert übrigens den ersten Baustein zurück, von wegen "habe deine nette Nachricht gelesen ... will dich kennenlernen... usw"

So eine Nummer wird grundsätzlich nicht angerufen. Punkt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Bitte gebt doch eure Erfahrungen einschließlich der E-Mail, die ihr von den freundlichen Mädels erhalten habt, mit einer kurzen Beschreibung, wie es dazu kam, an die Bundesnetzagentur unter dem Stichwort "Verbraucher"/"Rufnummernmissbrauch" weiter - alles weitere geht dann von Amts wegen. Die Adresse der BNetzA ist Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur, die E-Mail-Adresse lautet: [email protected]. Hier solltet ihr euren Verdacht äußern.

Wenn genügend Beschwerden eingehen, werden die die Abschaltung von 11853 verfügen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Hi,

zum Thema Asia Chat Sabrina

Die gute oder wer auch immer dhintersteckt treibt noch immer ihr Unwesen, habe von besagter Ladie haargenau die gleiche Antwort bekommen, 
hier ein Auszug:


> "Ich habe dich jetzt zu meinen Top Favoriten  gemacht.  Es wäre schön, wenn ich deine Stimme hören könnte .
> 
> Wenn du möchtest dann ruf mich doch an  , ich kann mir bei so vielen E-Mail nicht immer den Text merken. Sorry, aber ich habe mir einen Ordner zugelegt, indem ich meine ( Favoriten ) aufliste. Sorry . Sie ist aber mit Kosten verbunden.
> 
> ...



Also GUY's sauft euch lieber einen an oder geht ins Bo...... da wisst ihr wenigstens was ihr für euer Geld bekommt

Gruß
Ritchie


----------



## holger_s (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

gut das ich hier reingeschaut habe...

Zitat aus meiner Mail: --------------------



> Ich habe zwei Ordner gemacht  ( Ordner 1 Favoriten  mit Bild, angerufen Sicherheit  )  ( Ordner 2, Favoriten mit Bild nicht angerufen, keine Sicherheit ) Dein Bild und deine E-Mail habe ich in den Ordner 2 . Es wäre sehr schön,  wenn ich deine Stimme hören dürfte aber  wenn du nicht anrufen möchtest, dann akzeptiere ich das natürlich .
> ...
> Wenn du es  versuchst, dann kommst du  durch, sobald frei ist . Du kannst mich erreichen unter 11853 sag  AsiaChat  / Kerstin  / und du wirst mit mir verbunden  . Oder einfach 11853 wählen und Sag  das du  /  Latina /  Sprechen möchtest  und du wirst direkt  mit mir verbunden ,  Sorry aber es geht nicht anders . Nach ein paar Tagen, wenn Ruhe eingekehrt ist, werde ich  dich anschreiben ( ich habe ja das Bild mit einer Notiz  ) und werde dich dann einladen ich hoffe wir hören uns . LG  . Und  Sorry  wegen die Nummer sie Kostet pro minute zwei euro und  neunundneunzig cent aus dem Deutschen Festnetz; ggf. abweichende Preise aus Mobilfunknetzen,...



ZITAT ENDE ----------------

Die Gute heißt jetzt plötzlich Kerstin (vielleicht Ihre Schwester..lol)
Hab Ihr mal den Link auf diesen Thread geschickt...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Jungs...mir geht's genauso...!

Ich werde, wenn du nicht anrufst, dein Bild wie auch deine E-Mail löschen .  Von deinem Bild her muß ich sagen, das du mein Typ bist. Ich würde dich gerne kennen lernen, aber das liegt an dir. Ich hoffe das ich dir auch gefalle, sonst hat sich das mit den Telefon ja erledigt . Wenn du mich also anrufen möchtest, dann nur über diese  Nummer ,  einfach  11853 wählen sag  AsiaChat  / Anna   / und du wirst verbunden  . Oder einfach  11853 wählen und Sag  das du  /  Hasi  /  Sprechen möchtest  und du wirst direkt verbunden
 .

Dann können wir beide uns ein oder zwei Minuten unterhalten. Mehr möchte ich auch nicht .Ich verspreche dir, du kommst nicht in eine Warteschleife oder ähnliches. Wenn ich ein Gespräch habe, kommt das ganz normale Besetztzeichen, mehr nicht .

So, jetzt liegt es an dir, ob wir uns treffen und du ein kleines Risiko eingehst, oder ob du eine andere suchen möchtest. In diesen Fall wünsche ich dir mehr Glück als ich es hatte . Liebe Grüße

cool oder

PROST!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Macht diesen [ edit] nicht und ruft auf kein fall solche nummer an!
wenn sich die oder der jenige wirklich für sie interessiert wird sie nicht sofort mit sollchen nummern kommen!!!
fals ihr doch andere meinung seit dann einfach ihre e-mail hinterlassen und bitten dort sich zu melden!
außerdem kann man sich über dessen portal schreiben!!!
die meisten benutzen standard mails in den ihr nicht persönlich angesprochen werdet!
die begrüßung kann mann anpassen.
immer achten daß was aus eurem profil in der mail steht!nen hinweis auf irgend etwas aus ihrem profil z.b.:
du interesierst dich für ...
du hast ....   usw.
und der/die jenige wird eigentlich nie am anfang mit ne nummer gleich antworten!
Besonders die frauen(nix für ungut) die wollen erst bisl schreiben(reden)!
das sind meine persönliche erfahrungen und am anfang bin ich auch da 1x reingefallen!
abwarten, die/der richtige wird sich melden und nicht gleich mit ne nummer!!!!!
SCHENKT DENEN KEIN GELD!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Hallo und frohe Weihnacht ;o)

Habe da auch einen kleinen Text bekommen....



> Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe mir mal Dein Profil angeguckt und Du scheinst wirklich interessant zu sein (was ich zumindest hoffe und ich hoffe ich irre mich nicht).
> Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Internetkontaktanzeigen, aber ich habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen, denn ich habe in der Vergangenheit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbörse und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (um Dich auch richtig zu mir durchstellen zulassen, so nenne bitte meinen Vornamen, Alter und den Wohnort).
> Ich bin so ab 18.30 Uhr erreichbar, wenn ich von der Arbeit gekommen bin. Am Wochenende bin ich immer zu erreichen. Auch wenn es suspekt klingt, aber ich kann Dich leider nicht anrufen, denn wie gesagt habe ich da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Welche, kann ich Dir gerne in einem persönlichem Gespräch sagen, denn dann wirst Du mich auch verstehen.
> Denn ich habe mich mal am Anfang des Jahres bei der Bild-Zeitung eingetragen und da habe ich auch eine Telefonnummer gestellt bekommen.
> ...



Also, Finger weg von sowas !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*



> Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Internetkontaktanzeigen, aber ich habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen, denn ich habe in der Vergangenheit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbörse und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (um Dich auch richtig zu mir durchstellen zulassen, so nenne bitte meinen Vornamen, Alter und den Wohnort).



Den Text bekommt wohl jede Person... 

FINGER WEG - GEHT NUR UM ABZOCKEN!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

[email protected],

die nachfolgende Nachricht habe ich bei FS24 bekommen. Das Mädel heißt "senzatione" und hat als Wohnort Gera angegeben. Was mich gewundert hatte war, sie hatte mir am 29.11. geschrieben und ich habe ihr heute mal geantwortet. Das Profil gibt es mindestens schon einen Monat und keinem ist es aufgefallen? ... mmh, witzig. Ich habe sie heute bei FS gemeldet, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis das Profil gesperrt wird.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen viel Glück auch inder Hoffnung, dass diese Ladies oder Hotlines bald arbeitslos werden 

Gruß@all
Joe..



> ############################################################
> Nachricht vom 29.12.08 13:02
> Betreff: VIP: Re: Lieben Dank
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Es ist immer noch die gleiche Masche:

"Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (um Dich auch richtig zu mir durchstellen zulassen, so nenne bitte meinen Vornamen, Alter und den Wohnort)."

Habe eben hier den Text in einem  Beitrag vom August gefunden nachdem ich wieder mal den genau gleichen Text per PM bekommen habe und nach der Nummer gesucht habe. 

Genau diesen Text habe ich auch schon in abgewandelter Form bekommen und zwar auch bei FS24!!

Natürlich habe ich mich nie bei der "Dame" gemeldet, aber FS24 kickt die "Profile" auch nicht, nicht mal wenn man die mehrfach anmahnt... bleiben die Profile erhalten...

So langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass FS24 selber an der Sache mit verdient... nicht zuletzt da auch der "rosa Riese aus Bonn" als "powered by T......" mit im Banner steht. Ein Schelm der was böses dabei denkt....

...also Leute alles nur Abzocke.... geht raus in die weite Welt dort trefft ihr nette Frauen... und nicht bei FS24 oder den anderen Services!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

vorsicht vor dem asiachat!!!!!

skandal


----------



## GPFreak (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

Also der Text hat sich anscheinend mittlerweile verändert.
Hier die neue Version:



> Lieb von Dir deine Nachricht, denn ich habe mir eben Dein Profil angeschaut und muss sagen, dass Du mich neugierig gemacht hast. Du, ich habe nun die nächsten Tage Urlaub Würde mal wieder liebend gerne ein Date haben wollen. Zudem bin ich flexibel, da ich ein Auto habe. Kannst Du mich heute noch anrufen, denn ich möchte Dich gerne am liebsten so schnell wie möglich kennen lernen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbörse und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen).
> Wundere Dich bitte nicht, aber ich habe mir die Rufnummer geben lassen, da ich zum einen in der Vergangenheit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe und zum anderen mein Telefon komplett gesperrt ist und ich nur Anrufe entgegen nehmen kann. Sorry, aber ich kann nichts dafür :-(
> Vielleicht kann ich Deine Vorzweifel dadurch nehmen, denn ich habe vor einiger Zeit bei der Singlebörse der Bild-Zeitung inseriert, und dort habe ich ebenfalls eine solche Nummer gestellt bekommen.
> Ich freue mich auf nachher und möchte Dir gerne beweisen, dass ich REAL bin und keine solche Sex-Tussi am Telefon.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Anrufweiterleitung per Kennwort über 11853 - wie geht das ?*

An den  Troll aus Hamburg: Gib es auf, Werbemüll wird umgehend gelöscht


----------

